# Hedgie Ornaments made from pinecones!



## CrazyDogLady (Oct 21, 2011)

One of my clients surprised me with and early Christmas present. She got me a set of three of the cutest hedgie ornaments made from pine cones. I wasn't going to put a tree up this year, but they are so cute I had to. They are adorning my mini Christmas tree for now, and I think I'll have to find somewhere for them to be displayed year round. They're way to cute to be put away until next year.


hedgieornaments by stephw651, on Flickr


hedgieornament by stephw651, on Flickr


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are just beautiful! So unique!


----------

